# Cutting Two Playing Cards



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This shot was suggested and encouraged by " CornDawg " . It was proposed after doing a simultaneous cutting of a vertical sewing thread with a horizontal playing card . CornDawg said why not do two playing cards in a cross hair configuration and cut them both in a single shot from 33 feet . In others words one card is vertical while the other is horizontal which will require precise placement of the ball . I don't believe this has ever been done before . It is a must see . Hope you enjoy and thanks for watching .


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Treefork's Cross has been completed

Two planes met and were defeated

The best shot ever- I've conceded

Has been posted, screened, and tweeted.

His reaction? Understated

A nonchalance dealt unabated

As if he knew the shot was fated-

Slingshot lore has been created.

Thank You Treefork. That was absolutely amazing.

Your seat at the table of legends is secure.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

The Bobby Orr of the slingshot world. For those that know who he is, and you all should, you'll understand.

As Corndog said...he does something we've never seen or even thought of, then walks away calm, humble, cool, like nothing happened.

I don't watch too many shooters, but always enjoy clicking on your trick shots. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Treefork cross, awesome shot!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:aahhhh: :bowdown:


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Man, that was an incredible shot!

Totally awesome!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

%$#@*(&^ AMAZING!!!!!! You are unreal Marty!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey another amazing shot! Awesome


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Treefork's Cross has been completed
> 
> Two planes met and were defeated
> 
> ...


 :rofl: I believe you could write a poem about anything at any time . Thank you for the kind words and thank you for the the shot idea .


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

You should add a match in there and call it "The treefork cross on fire" :banana: :devil:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

TreeFork is one amazing gentleman


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> The Bobby Orr of the slingshot world. For those that know who he is, and you all should, you'll understand.
> 
> As Corndog said...he does something we've never seen or even thought of, then walks away calm, humble, cool, like nothing happened.
> 
> I don't watch too many shooters, but always enjoy clicking on your trick shots. Amazing stuff.


You're too kind . Just a guy having fun and still learning . Shooting like this really stills the mind and teaches me to relax . If I'm tense and other wise mentally occupied it's just doesn't happen . Thanks for watching and the positive feedback .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Treefork cross, awesome shot!


The new shots create a new excitement and enthusiasm for shooting . Thank you



flipgun said:


> :aahhhh: :bowdown:


Thanks flipgun



KawKan said:


> Man, that was an incredible shot!
> 
> Totally awesome!


Thanks for watching and supporting KawKan .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the original version of this shot where a sewing thread is hung vertically in front of the horizontal card .


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow, that was ever cool. You know what I am gona be trying now. Nice shot man!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

:banana: cool stuff right there. one of my inspirations for wanting to try my hand at slingshots. :banana:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Wow! Really neat to see these videos coming back around. I know they are reruns for some here, but they are fresh and really cool to see for more recent members like me. Thanks for popping this back up! And again, WOW!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Absolutely, as HDF said. This is phenomenal shooting.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Incredible Marty. Great shot!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

He shoots a blowgun same same too


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I work for a really poor university in one of the poorest states in the Union. We have a former dean who used to make a grand and sincere gesture while also making fun of it. When a faculty member retired he would award them an acre of our beautiful blue sky. Meaningless and beyond value at the same time.

I would like to make the same offer to any and all who dig up and re-share some of the awesome shooting videos from days gone by like those above. And apologies if the "days gone by" label is offensive. I haven't looked but would just guess that half of the current members have been around two years or less and seeing some of those amazing vids would be entertaining, educating, and inspiring.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow, I've never seen that before. That's an amazing shot! Thanks for sharing! There should be a badge for that!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I never get tired of watching your videos TF. This one was just amazing.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> This shot was suggested and encouraged by " CornDawg " . It was proposed after doing a simultaneous cutting of a vertical sewing thread with a horizontal playing card . CornDawg said why not do two playing cards in a cross hair configuration and cut them both in a single shot from 33 feet . In others words one card is vertical while the other is horizontal which will require precise placement of the ball . I don't believe this has ever been done before . It is a must see . Hope you enjoy and thanks for watching .


Yes, of course it was enjoyed!
Thanks,
THWACK!


----------

